# My new adopted duck!



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, I just wanted to say a big thankyou to all of you who helped with ideas as to what foods were appropriate for my newly adopted duckling. For those of you who didn't see my post I received a duckling through a friend who had it dumped at a shop on wednesday and the shop owner was otherwise going to snap his neck. I am now the happy owner of little Henry and thought I'd share some more pics!


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 30, 2011)

very cute, I am happy for you both


----------



## woody101 (May 30, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww so cute! wish they stayed like that


----------



## Khagan (May 30, 2011)

I think you should rename him Darkwing Duck.


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 30, 2011)

Khagan said:


> I think you should rename him Darkwing Duck.


 
Lol I would never live that one down!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 30, 2011)

very cute jess. youll have no room to move at your place soon!


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 30, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> very cute jess. youll have no room to move at your place soon!


 
I know, this will be the last big adoption for quite a while! My husband used to want a duck years ago so I was lucky to talk him into taking this one on.


----------



## Jazzz (May 30, 2011)

soooo cute!!! i loved the little duckling i had =] used to sleep on my shoulder and make a nest out of my hair. Best personalities!


----------



## saximus (May 30, 2011)

Haha you're funny Jess. Well done on taking on yet another transient creature. Did you end up driving to Wollongong?


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 30, 2011)

saximus said:


> Haha you're funny Jess. Well done on taking on yet another transient creature. Did you end up driving to Wollongong?


 
No I cancelled Wollongong, got a few bills (rego) due shortly so I might wait a week or 2 before I pick the hatchy up. Used nearly a full tank just to pick Henry up! Lol


----------



## redlittlejim (May 30, 2011)

and so you didnt go, but you got a "bill" anyway  haha lame i know.


----------



## pythrulz (May 30, 2011)

Dont often see a duck on this site though very cute


----------



## saximus (May 30, 2011)

pythrulz said:


> Dont often see a duck on this site though very cute


 At least one that's not destined to become snake poo


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 30, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaah how cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thank god for people like you..saving lives


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 30, 2011)

jesswilliams said:


> For those of you who didn't see my post I received a duckling through a friend who had it dumped at a shop on wednesday and the shop owner was otherwise going to snap his neck. I am now the happy owner of little Henry and thought I'd share some more pics!


i glad there other people out there that love saving animals as much as my self


----------



## K3nny (May 30, 2011)

what a cutie 

used to keep a pair ages ago, crapped everywhere, and i mean EVERYWHERE...
oh and what did you end up feeding him? from the pic wasn't quite sure, looked like mince and veg?


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 31, 2011)

K3nny said:


> what a cutie
> 
> used to keep a pair ages ago, crapped everywhere, and i mean EVERYWHERE...
> oh and what did you end up feeding him? from the pic wasn't quite sure, looked like mince and veg?


 
Haha yes I can see there will be lots of crapping involved! In the pic he's actually eating chicken crumble, bok choy and mealworms! He also loves brussell sprouts, lettuce (as a treat) and this morning he got some hard boiled egg mashed up. I read it's good for them to have with the shell as a grit in it for them. He's my little shadow at home!
Yes I knew it was a bit odd posting this on a rep site but you all seem to like numerous animals and he's so cute I had to share.
Funnily enough when I said I would take him in the first question asked was "he won't become snake food will he?" Lol


----------



## lace90 (May 31, 2011)

Soooo cute!! That was really nice of you to take him in! I used to have ducks too, they were awesome! Except the drake used to rape the chickens -_-


----------



## blackthorn (May 31, 2011)

They're pretty cute. I have 11 ducks at the moment. I have 5 that look about the same age as yours, 2 adolescent boys and 4 adults. They make pretty good pets. Mine do a great job of weeding, but they do make a bit of a mess, especially on the concrete.

These are the first ones I hatched.


----------



## ezekiel86 (May 31, 2011)

very very cute ! I wont one...wished they did stay that size !
so are you going to keep him 4good..He needs a friend!!
keep us updated on him growing


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 31, 2011)

we had a duck that used to follow our dog around thinking it was a dog !!!

the dog used to put its head through the fence when we'd leave and bark and the duck would try and bark as well 

what the dog did the duck did !!!!


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 31, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> we had a duck that used to follow our dog around thinking it was a dog !!!
> 
> the dog used to put its head through the fence when we'd leave and bark and the duck would try and bark as well
> 
> what the dog did the duck did !!!!


 
I think he's already taking on dog traits! He also nips any of the dogs or cats on the nose if they get too close for his liking! Lol



blackthorn said:


> They're pretty cute. I have 11 ducks at the moment. I have 5 that look about the same age as yours, 2 adolescent boys and 4 adults. They make pretty good pets. Mine do a great job of weeding, but they do make a bit of a mess, especially on the concrete.
> 
> These are the first ones I hatched.
> View attachment 202998


 
Oh my gosh, they're adorable! What breed are they? I've been doing some research and I think Henry will be a Pekin duck, but won't be too sure until his feathers start to come through.
When I picked him up they guessed he'd be about 2 weeks old, do you think this could be right?



ezekiel86 said:


> very very cute ! I wont one...wished they did stay that size !
> so are you going to keep him 4good..He needs a friend!!
> keep us updated on him growing


 
We are hoping to keep him as an adult, I'm already looking at chicken coops for him on ebay! I read that if he is a Pekin duck they actually like being with humans and will choose one as their "flock" member and be a loyal pet just like a dog!


----------



## Tayla152girl (May 31, 2011)

he is soooooooooo cute!! i want one


----------



## RamsMice (May 31, 2011)

awwww hes is so cute hahah


----------



## LullabyLizard (May 31, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG that is soooooo cute


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 31, 2011)

He was just enjoying a stretch as I waz getting on the net...


----------



## blackthorn (Jun 1, 2011)

jesswilliams said:


> Oh my gosh, they're adorable! What breed are they? I've been doing some research and I think Henry will be a Pekin duck, but won't be too sure until his feathers start to come through.
> When I picked him up they guessed he'd be about 2 weeks old, do you think this could be right?


 
My ducks are muscovies. At a guess I would say yours is 2-3 weeks, mine at least start to get belly feathers at about 4 weeks. They're 5.5weeks now and they've started getting feathers on their tails and shoulders as well.

It's a bit hard to see much in this pic, but these are about 4 weeks old:



and these are the same ducklings at 7.5 weeks of age:


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh wow Blackthorn, they grow so quickly! I've been taking lots of pics cause I know he'll start changing soon. He's already starting to get a few spike like feathers near his bum developing. I've heard muscovites are good domestic ducks, I'm hoping Henry will be too.


----------



## Jewyy95 (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done for stepping up and taking the duckling, would have been sad thing to see such an innocent animal harmed in such a cruel way


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Jun 1, 2011)

Jewyy95 said:


> Well done for stepping up and taking the duckling, would have been sad thing to see such an innocent animal harmed in such a cruel way


 
Thanks! I've only had him a week and would already be lost without him, don't know why anyone would automatically think to kill it!


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Jun 19, 2011)

So I thought I would post some more updated pics of my beloved Henry! I have finally ordered him a coop off ebay (pic included), may need some adjusting for him but can't wait to receive it!
Anyone who has/had a duck is there any foods you found they loved that I may not have thought to try?


----------



## Renenet (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow, he's getting big already. Cute.


----------



## woody101 (Jun 19, 2011)

wow! he is huge already


----------



## MathewB (Jun 19, 2011)

I want a duck, where do you get them!!


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Jun 19, 2011)

MathewB said:


> I want a duck, where do you get them!!


 
Well this little fella had been dumped so I got him through a friend who found him.
He's doubled his weight nearly every week so far. He's had a bit of a cold and a few antibiotic shots at the vets to keep on top of it, they've been really helpful especially seeing as they don't get ducks in everyday!


----------



## MathewB (Jun 19, 2011)

We get Ducks come up our canal all the time, once a wild duck hung around our pool for a couple days despite the cats and dogs (When the dogs/cats got to close he would jump in the pool and start quacking haha) and we fed him some bread. He must have been injured because he couldn't fly very well so I think thats why he stayed but one day he just flew off into the sunset.........That was a sad day


----------



## blackthorn (Jun 20, 2011)

MathewB said:


> I want a duck, where do you get them!!


 
Have a look on gumtree classifieds and farmstock classifieds, or other pet classified websites. You can also check out poultry or waterfowl forums to find breeders. I breed mine and sell a couple every so often. They make pretty good pets.

Also check out your local RSPCA, they often have ducks.


----------

